# Anyone else loving Rotations?



## Baxter (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone else loving Rotations dog food as much as we are? :biggrin:
We’re 11 weeks into using Rotations adult dog food for all three of our dogs, and they all love it! Just thought I would share the ingredients here, (but there are too many to list since there are 3 unique recipes), which we are all in favor of at our house, and our vet really liked the variety and nutrition too! Really interesting and was hesitant to try because of their rotating approach, but so glad we did! I feel like we are so lucky to have stumbled on it, since it’s helping with Baxter’s allergies, and our older husky’s liver enzyme levels! We’ve always wanted to rotate our dog’s food but had always been met with mess and frustration before now.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I rotate my dog's food also. I actually mix them together. He gets Evo and Orijen in the mornings. I really do believe this is a good idea. Makes him more resistant to new foods. 

BTW, love your husky pups...!! :wink:


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

It is a dog food brand. Here is a link

The Hungry Puppy: Rotations Dog Food

Sorry wrong link, this is a link to where you can buy it. This to their website.

http://www.rotationspetfood.com/


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

OOOPS my bad...!!


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Here's the adult dog food ingredients and nutritional analysis right from their web site. Not the absolute worst I've seen but add the grains/cereals, peas, and/or potatoes (all fillers) together and this food has an awful lot of useless stuff in it. Protein is pretty low compared to Orijen and Innova EVO. Doesn't look so good to me. Not as bad as Purina or Science Diet anything, but not great.

Premium Chicken and Brown Rice Recipe

Ingredients:
Chicken, Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, Rice, Oats, Rice Bran, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Herring Meal, Natural Flavors, Dried Egg Product, Dried Blueberries, Dried Spinach, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Fish Oil (Preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Calcium Carbonate, Choline Chloride, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Vitamin E Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Cobalt Carbonate, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Rosemary Extract 

Guaranteed Analysis:	
Crude Protein	25.0% (min)
Crude Fat	14.0% (min)
Crude Fiber	3.5% (max)
Moisture	10.0% (max)
Calcium	1.1% (min)
Phosphorus	0.9% (min)
Vitamin E	100 IU/kg (min)
Omega-6 Fatty Acids*	1.4% (min)
Omega-3 Fatty Acids*	0.4% (min)

--

Wild Salmon with Peas and Carrots Recipe

Ingredients:
Salmon, Turkey Meal, Rice, Barley, Peas, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Brewers Dried Yeast, Carrots, Tomatoes, Natural Flavors, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salmon Meal, Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Rye, Choline Chloride, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Vitamin E Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Cobalt Carbonate, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Rosemary Extract 

Guaranteed Analysis:	
Crude Protein	25.0% (min)
Crude Fat	14.0% (min)
Crude Fiber	3.5% (max)
Moisture	10.0% (max)
Calcium	1.1% (min)
Phosphorus	0.9% (min)
Vitamin E	100 IU/kg (min)
Omega-6 Fatty Acids*	2.75% (min)
Omega-3 Fatty Acids*	0.4% (min)

--

New Zealand Lamb and Potato Recipe

Ingredients:
Lamb, Turkey Meal, Manhaden Fish Meal, Rice, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Dried Potatoes, Peas, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Potato Protein, Dried Beet Pulp, Natural Flavors, Dried Apples, Dried Cranberries, Flaxseed Meal, Salt, Dicalcium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Dried Kelp, Choline Chloride, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Vitamin E Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Cobalt Carbonate, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Rosemary Extract 

Guaranteed Analysis:	
Crude Protein	25.0% (min)
Crude Fat	14.0% (min)
Crude Fiber	3.5% (max)
Moisture	10.0% (max)
Calcium	1.1% (min)
Phosphorus	0.9% (min)
Vitamin E	100 IU/kg (min)
Omega-6 Fatty Acids*	1.5% (min)
Omega-3 Fatty Acids*


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

The ingredients are pretty good, similar to many of the grain-inclusive kibbles we "approve" of on here and I like the concept of it. However, it does have menadione sodium bisulfite in it, from which I generally recommend everyone run away screaming. I'm glad it's working for your dogs though [aside from that one terrifying ingredient] it seems to be a pretty decent food!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

How much is it? It seems like they would be charging more for having everything pre-packaged and whatnot, I'd rather go to a store and get the food.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have not heard of this food! I dont like sodium bisulfite so I agree with rannmiller!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't like the menadione and I'm not sure why they add beet pulp to just one of the formulas and brewers yeast to another. Both are known allergy causes in some dogs and are not needed in dog food. There are worse dog foods out there but there are also a lot better ones.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

First of all let me say to Baxter...I'm glad Rotations is working for your dogs! 

Rotations is a new brand of dog food but the concept is not new, as we know, but IMO, it was made to help those who feel overwhelmed with trying to figure out how to rotate their dog's food. It's already prepackaged and done for you...it comes in boxes with 3 different bags of food each with a different protein source. All you have to do is open the first bag, feed and when finished, open the second bag, feed, etc.....Seems kinda cool!

We started selling it at the store where I work, but it was very expensive! Mainly because you have to buy all 3 bags at one time. It ranged from 40.00 for the smallest size bags up to 70-80.00 for the largest. Now, if you bought, say, Nature's Variety 3 bags at one time in the smallest size at my store it would cost around 40.00 as well. BUT, you can buy NV bags one at a time. People who were interested in the Rotations food were put off by the price. I myself, don't like the menadione, so I wouldn't feed it just for that reason. I do use Nature's Variety and rotate within the brand. Rotations didn't go over too well at my store. Right now, it is being reduced for clearance and we won't be getting it in again. The smallest group of bags are going for as low as 10.00 and we still don't get many takers (shrug!).


----------



## Baxter (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey guys, thank you for input :wink: I guess this boils down to why you rotate your dogs food? We wanted to really rotate our dogs food, since we have different issues in our dog family, and the whole idea is to rotate food to get benefits from different ingredients, not just a different meat source.

The reason I always thought that food rotation was so important was:

1) To provide a variety of ingredients at meaningful levels so my dogs would get a true variety of nutrients, i.e. salmon provides different amino acids than say chicken, or oranges are great for vitamin C but apples provide a great source of fiber.

2) To avoid over-saturation of ingredients to help avoid food allergies. By changing all of my dogs’ ingredients it allows them to eat a variety of ingredients that provide benefits without the worry of negative effects, i.e. Baxter can get the benefits of ingredients like Brewer’s Yeast without creating an allergy to it because they don’t get it day in and day out.

3) To keep all three of my dogs interested in their food and prevent boredom (my oldest husky would stop eating a food after 2 months or less of one food in the past).

Anyhow, I took a lot of time studying rotational feeding, when I looked at just changing flavors in the same brand it seemed to defeat the purpose of food rotation. If you read the ingredient panel of the foods you mentioned, other than the protein source, almost every ingredient is identical? If that is the case isn’t that just rotating the flavor/protein and not all the other ingredients??? I always thought the idea was that if you rotate your pet’s food they won’t get over-saturated so you can give them things that are helpful for them. Everything in moderation I guess is the best way to describe it. I really want to hear why everyone else rotates their pet food. 

P.S. $80 a box is crazy Stella no wonder your store had trouble with the food. I bought my large Rotations boxes for $46.99. So let’s hear why everyone rotates :smile:


----------

